# Video: Saeco Odea Go losing water at the brew unit



## Dr944S2 (Jan 20, 2013)

Hi,

the video shows the repair of a Saeco Odea Go. When making a coffee, the machine is losing water in the drip tray and the ground is too ground. The video demonstrates how to clean the brewing unit thoroughly and how to replace the gasket at the piston and the nozzle:






The video has a German soundteack but English subttitles are added to YouTube. If you don't see them by default, watch the video directly at YouTube and press the setup button below the frame.

Enjoy it,

Jürgen


----------



## Phobic (Aug 17, 2016)

oh my, the level of grime in here makes this a horror film, @DavecUK wouldn't be happy if he saw this!

you also left a big chunk of paper towel inside the machine on the 1st O-ring set you changed









I'm going to go and hug my tub of puly caff


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

Phobic said:


> oh my, the level of grime in here makes this a horror film, @DavecUK wouldn't be happy if he saw this!


*The main thing to learn from this is NEVER EVER buy a BTC machine with an internal brew group that's not removable from the side. One of the market leaders sells machines which have the brew group inaccessible inside* the machine behind security screws. You saw how mucky that group was and a bit of mould in there. On the Melitta I have for long term test, if I don't whip out the brew group and rinse it off and clean the area where it fits once per week it would go mouldy within weeks. All the cleaning tablets in the world won't stop that happening.

P.S. That filthy bstd hadn't cleaned that machine in ages...


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

Is that why Saeco called it the Oh Dear? Sorry, could not resist!


----------



## Dr944S2 (Jan 20, 2013)

Phobic said:


> you also left a big chunk of paper towel inside the machine on the 1st O-ring set you changed


Hi,

of course no paper is left in the machine. This is due the cut, my wife cut a lot of scenes of the cleaning.

Greetings,

Jürgen


----------



## Missy (Mar 9, 2016)

Dr944S2 said:


> Hi,
> 
> of course no paper is left in the machine. This is due the cut, my wife cut a lot of scenes of the cleaning.
> 
> ...


Really? If I filmed my husband cleaning I would want to keep every second captured for eternity, as a reminder of this momentous and likely unique moment.


----------



## Phobic (Aug 17, 2016)

Missy said:


> Really? If I filmed my husband cleaning I would want to keep every second captured for eternity, as a reminder of this momentous and likely unique moment.


funny


----------

